

First VR Headset with a 2.5K Display - zizee
http://www.roadtovr.com/gameface-labs-first-vr-headset-block-2k-display-mobile/

======
jblow
This headset sounds terrible. Resolution is the least important factor in
presence (of resolution, persistence, latency, frame rate, tracking). It
sounds like they have bubkis for the other areas, and low standards besides.

Oh and what is that higher resolution going to do for latency and frame rate?
Hmmmmmm.

It kind of shocks me how uncritically positive this article is. The situation
to me reads differently, more like "any joker can plug a higher-res LCD into
an Oculus DK1 spray painted white."

------
nealabq
GameFace is putting the computer (CPU and GPU) into the headset itself. They
may be about a year behind Oculus, but I think a self-contained wireless
mobile unit could be more interesting.

Let the competition begin.

~~~
erikpukinskis
John Carmack has been working on an Oculus Android project since he joined the
company.

~~~
polskibus
Woah, can you point me to an article or something with more detail?

~~~
mwilcox
[http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/18/oculus-rift-john-
carmack-...](http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/18/oculus-rift-john-carmack-
interview/)

------
DigitalSea
After reading this story it became immediately clear why Facebook bought
Oculus: the VR war is in full swing. Virtual reality is a happening thing and
before we all know it, every major company will have a VR headset they're
selling.

Interesting thoughts below that Apple could be making a VR headset, I doubt
they would be entering the market considering the lack of content, but for all
we know Apple have been working with developers launch a new VR product with a
lot of content.

Microsoft recently said they're not interested in VR, but surely they're not
stupid enough to miss out on a potentially new market once more like they did
with mobile phones and tablets, are they? I think it is safe to assume most
companies are working on a VR product in some way, shape or form.

I think 2015 is going to be a very interesting year for VR. Exciting times
ahead.

------
Tloewald
Seems like a giddy puff piece. 2.5K is scarcely higher resolution than 1080
(1.9K) and they have far poor latency than Oculus and borrowed optics.
Wireless is good though.

~~~
tluyben2
Is the latency that bad? Because you wouldn't want to go below the Oculus
there; the Oculus is great because of it's low latency. More latency will just
make people vomit and definitely not sell units.

~~~
DiabloD3
Latency in general is bad. This is why theres a big rush to get DisplayPort
1.3 variable framerate monitors onto the market (should be out late 2014,
early 2015)

------
Geee
I have a hunch that Apple is working on a similar device too (and that is what
actually motivated the Facebook deal; Zuck had inside information). Everything
about the deal sounded that they don't want 'someone' to beat them to the
punch. After all, it doesn't require anything else but strapping an iPod in
the housing. A7 runs 2K display already very well on the iPad. There has been
rumors of two new large iPhones, because Apple has sourced displays in two new
sizes (4.7 and 5.7). Actually, one of them might be for the VR display.

------
tmikaeld
I do not believe a mobile GPU can handle rendering in 3D @ 1440P. Even desktop
GPU's have problems rendering it at 75hz.

~~~
bryanlarsen
A $250 card from 2006 had no problems rendering in 3D @ 1440P at a solid 60Hz.
Sure, it couldn't do Crysis 3, but there were games available that ran fine.
Android games aren't anything like Crysis, a K1 should run most of them @2560
@75Hz without breaking a sweat.

~~~
1ris
For VR you want 120 Hz, to avoid motion sickness and you need 2 images.

~~~
thu
I think what you say is true when the entire display is used for each eye, not
when half the display is used per eye. (No need need to send a full frame that
will be discarded by filtering glasses.)

------
_superposition_
Can someone tell me how headset manufacturers will differ from any other
display manufacturers? Won't VR content eventually standardize to work across
different headsets to reach the broadest audience?

------
Synaesthesia
Was thinking the other day, VR is the perfect use-case for those outrageously
high-ppi displays Sharp and Samsung have been showing off recently.

